
Elon Musk “Maybe we'll make a flying car, just for the fun” - elmar
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/elon-musk-its-always-the-quiet-ones-9506963.html
======
spiderfarmer
And a submarine car apparantly. Might keep some engineers on the premises even
longer.

